# Upside down tattoo, is that a problem??



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

We just got through tatooing three young doelings. Hubby got the letters upside down, in both ears, on one of them. Will that be a problem if showing? They are correct if you read them from behind her head.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

With boers they say that oops happen but you have to put EXACTLY what is tattooed on the reg. form. I dont think it would be that much different, just call them monday.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

I sent them an email, but I'm just going to worry all weekend


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would just make sure the registries know when you register them that the tattoos are upside down. They might mark that on the papers. It would only be an issue at shows, since they'd be confusing, but if that's what it says on their registration papers then they'd be ok. Maybe ask ADGA and/or AGS what you should do. I don't think they'll make you retattoo.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Kylee, I'll see what ADGA says.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have done it before....No big deal at shows! They get a little upset but as long as its easy to read.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

:leap: :leap: :leap: THANK YOU!!! I was so hoping someone else had done the same thing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: We all make mistakes...just report it ...the way that it was boo booed... :wink:


----------

